# Human-trafficking ring dismantled



## Disir (May 9, 2014)

> Colombian law enforcement agents arrested eight suspects and dismantled a human-trafficking ring that smuggled Middle East migrants into the Andean nation by supplying them with counterfeit documents.
> 
> The suspects were charged with conspiracy to commit a crime, migrant trafficking, bribery and falsifying public documents.
> 
> The majority of the migrants were women who were brought into Ecuador before they were flown into the Colombian cities of Santa Marta and Barranquilla, which are on the countrys Atlantic Coast.


Human-trafficking ring dismantled-Colombia News | TodayColombia.com

Good job.


----------



## waltky (May 21, 2014)

Lawmakers Take Action to Curb Human Trafficking within the US...

*US Lawmakers Take Action to Curb Human Trafficking*
_May 20, 2014  Many Americans think of human trafficking as a problem that exists far away from U.S. shores, such as the case of the almost 300 Nigerian girls who were kidnapped by Boko Haram and are still missing. _


> But the U.S. government says as many as 17,500 people, mostly girls, are trafficked into the United States annually, and that does not include those who are kidnapped and forced into sex slavery within U.S. borders.  The U.S. House of Representatives has taken action to help the victims and to crack down on perpetrators.  A survivor of human trafficking, Shandra Woworuntu, was on Capitol Hill Tuesday to advocate for restitution and other government services to help victims.  Woworuntu is originally from Indonesia.   She is college-educated and worked as a financial analyst in her country until she lost her job due to political instability.
> 
> Woworuntu came to the United States in 2001 under the false impression that she had been offered a job in the hospitality industry, but she was kidnapped at the airport in New York and forced into sex slavery, as she told VOA:  During my arrival someone picked me up, and took me into the van.  They took my passport, they took my hidden ticket, and the same day I was trafficked into underground sex business, said she.  Woworuntu escaped and her trafficker is now in prison.  She received help from a non-profit organization and now advocates to raise awareness about human trafficking.
> 
> ...


----------



## bianco (May 21, 2014)

There is a movie;

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1y-0P9V-R-k [/ame]


----------



## waltky (Aug 17, 2017)

Tracking down online sex trafficking buyers...





*Algorithms Could Tie Trafficking Ads to Their Buyers*
_August 17, 2017  — A U.S. researcher says she has developed automated ways to identify links between online sex trafficking ads and the digital currency Bitcoin, techniques that may help locate children being sold for sex._


> Law enforcement and anti-trafficking groups could use the methods to investigate Backpage.com, an online classified advertising site where sex ads can be found, according to a statement by the University of California Berkeley, where the research was based.  About 1.5 million people in the United States are victims of trafficking, mostly for sexual exploitation, according to anti-trafficking groups.  Most sex trafficking victims are children, and most are advertised or sold online, according to a U.S. Senate subcommittee report released this year.
> 
> Algorithms do the digging
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Nov 24, 2017)

Interpol busts 40 human traffickers, saves 236 children...




*Interpol: 40 human traffickers arrested, 236 children saved*
_24 Nov.`17 — Interpol says 40 suspected human traffickers have been arrested and nearly 500 of their victims freed in a vast police operation in five African countries._


> The France-based international police agency said in a statement late Thursday that 236 of those rescued were minors. The operation earlier this month was carried out in Chad, Mali, Mauritania, Niger and Senegal.
> 
> In a statement, Interpol said the suspects are accused of forcing victims “to engage in activities ranging from begging to prostitution, with little to no regard for working conditions or human life.”
> 
> ...


----------

